# Bobcats Mascot Unveiled



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Bobcat is let out of the bag
> Team unveils mascot, receives ticket deposits
> EARNEST WINSTON
> Staff Writer
> ...


----------



## XCoRyX (Feb 19, 2003)

haha awesome..rock on!


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I like it, he looks pretty cool. Move over Suns Gorilla the Bobcats have the coolest mascot now.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

They also have a poll on their website where you can vote for his name. You can also write in your vote.
Link 








I choose Al E. Cat off the he poll, he looks like he fits the name. Any name besides that will be the greatest disappointment in Charlotte Bobcats basketball history.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

All the other names do seem a little...weird.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Its going to be named Bob. Its a nice mascot though.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Fang!*

I like Fang!! Thats cool! Its also kinda mean and mysterious!


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*OOPS*


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: OOPS*



> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> Like a jack*** I made this a new thread by accident it is suppose to go in the bobcats mascot unveiled thread.
> 
> SORRY!!


I fixed it for you


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*THANKS!!*


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey guys, do any of you Bobcats fans have any links to any drawings or sketches of the new arena they're building the new franchise. If so, give me the link, I'll like to see what it looks like. Thanks...


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Look here 

This is from the offical page. The links in the red on the right have some good stuff


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

After getting there draft pick they need to stock pile it up with And 1 players to draw attention...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

hahah, I had to vote for Rufus


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

i wrote in Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> I choose Al E. Cat off the he poll, he looks like he fits the name. Any name besides that will be the greatest disappointment in Charlotte Bobcats basketball history.


:laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That thing looks like _Poochie_...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> They also have a poll on their website where you can vote for his name. You can also write in your vote.
> Link
> 
> ...


LOL so true...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I heard on the news that the mascot will be the guy who was the Kings mascot, Slamson. The guy is amazing. People were angry when the Maloofs didn't bring him back (he wanted too much money).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I like Al E Cat, but it'll be like Bob the Bob Cat or something like that


----------

